# Faultline - Vol 3. The rebuild



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Quick backstory:

Starting training in April 2012 with the goal of just getting bigger.

I'm 6'2 and have always been 11.5 - 12 stone, so starting bulking straight away.

I got up to 14 stone by October then maintained and flitted around a few different routines until January when I decided to cut as I was about 20-25% bf.

I got down to 12.8 and looked alot leaner but felt quite flat so onto a bulk again getting back up to 14 stone around the end of may. Again high bf. (can you see a pattern here?) so I was thinking over my next move when.......

3 Weeks ago, June 14th, I tore my intercostals.

I've been laid up since, in alot of pain and I'm just starting to test what I can do, the last week I've gone through all the different movements I'd normally do and have an idea where I'll start.

So it's gonna be Fullbody 3x a week to start with.

Most pulling movements are off ATM as is overhead pushing so I'll slowly introduce them back in as ribs heal more, all other lifts are down roughly 50%.

Diet wise I've been recomping for the last 2 weeks and will continue for the foreseeable until I'm at around 12% bf.

Also I've been doing yoga and various stretching routines over the past week to help with the rehab and so far it's working.

Started the recomp at 13 stone 11lbs, 35.5" waist, 42" chest, 14" arm and 23" mid-quad.

Current measurements tomorrow morning ( just weight n waist ATM)

The rebuild starts here......


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Doing well with your programme, Faultline. With your injury it will take time to fully recover. So don't push yourself too hard just yet. Keep it up mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunday morning weigh in:

13 stone 5lbs

Waist/midriff: 34.5"

Happy with the 1" off the gut but weight is falling too quick, 6lbs in 2 weeks, probably a combo of going low carb and using eca. Hopefully it'll level out a bit this next week.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck with all, mate. Well apart from the recomp, as it sounds like you're thrashing me! I'm sure I've got bigger! Lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

In :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The first day of the rest of my life.....bring this sh!t on!!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Go get em tiger.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Just seen this one. All the best mate. Subbed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good first day at work, home by 1pm now off till Thursday! 

In other news....

Upper,various,rebuild session 1

Flat bench

28kg 12 48kg 10 10

DB incline

16kg 10 10

flyes

12kg 10 10

Bb row

24kg 12 40kg 10 10

Seated shrugs

40kg 12 12

Curl

24kg 10 10

Tri ext

24kg 12 10

Felt some pain in the ribs on seated shrugs and Tri ext, so I'll replace these for now, other than that not bad.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

faultline said:


> Good first day at work, home by 1pm now off till Thursday!
> 
> In other news....
> 
> ...


Good variety of training there mate. Some excellent sets.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

For the 1st session back after nearly a month out I'm happy enough with it, just need to work out what I can get away with as I heal


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's it, good 1st one back, just ease yourself back in


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> For the 1st session back after nearly a month out I'm happy enough with it, just need to work out what I can get away with as I heal


It's good to be back. Hello. Hello


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's a fantastic session, mate. Some good weights there too, you'll be back to form in no time!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice session to get the ball rolling. For tris you could try one arm lying DB extensions and bring the weight to your chest not over your head as the stretch may be causing the problem also you could support the working arm with the resting arm for safety, altenativly try CGBP.



start like this then lower the weight across the body to your chest keeping the elbow fixed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back on the eca for 3 days and full body sesh....

Front squat

28kg 15

50kg 8 8

55kg 5 5

40kg widow maker 18f

Ohdbp

12kg 10 10 pain

Lat raise

12kg 10 6 pain

Dips

Bw 10 10 7

Decline DB

16kg 10 10 10

DB rows

16kg 10 10 10

Preacher curl DB ends touching (aka @Laurieloz curl  )

12kg 8 5 5 (bi's pumped to fcuk after this, lower weight next time and more reps!)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

faultline said:


> Back on the eca for 3 days and full body sesh....
> 
> Front squat
> 
> ...


There you go! They get massive! Been doing this for ages


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job and a good bit of pain :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wasn't the good type of pain Unfortunatly but never mind just leaving oh pressing out for a while :thumbup:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the revised routine I'll be following from Monday now I've got an idea of what I can and can't do, hits chest, bis n tris twice a week, back n legs 3 times, and only thing I can do for shoulders is wide grip bench press, once a week.

1.

Front squat 5x5-20

Incline Bench 5x5-12

Flyes 3x10

Shrugs 3xf

Bar curl 3xf

2.

Deadlift 5x5-10

T row 5x5-12

Tri dips 3xf

Flat bench wide for shoulders 3x10

DB curl 3xf

3.

Front squat 5x5-20

Decline bench 5x5-12

Chest dips 3x10

Rack chins 3xf

Skulls 3xf


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like a nice set up. You must be happy to be lifting again.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All over DOMS today, even biceps :-o

Day 7 of the ab routine thing, hurting now!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent feel the pain


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> All over DOMS today, even biceps :-o
> 
> Day 7 of the ab routine thing, hurting now!


Just think of the big recomp reveal when the pain kicks in and push throug it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning dude... Just making my presence felt


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He's not done an Alan on us ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> He's not done an Alan on us ?


Nah.... No mountains down this way


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He's having too much fun in his new toy at work.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Only just seen this!

Late in but subbed

Glad your back in the swing of things:thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When he returns from his stag do I'm sure hell be good to go again, just a few brain cells lighter.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Quick check in, stag do went very well, I was useless all yesterday, only just feeling human today but been busy at work and then a BBQ.

Haven't trained since last week so will get it all back on track tomorrow, diet has been shocking too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fullbody 1

Front squat 5x5-20

40kg 12

60kg 8 6 6

40kg 15

Incline Bench 5x5-12

12kg 12

22kg 8 8 6 6

Flyes 3x10

12kg 10 10 10

Shrugs 3xf

40kg 38 rp

Bar curl 3xf

24kg 21 rp


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Also I stopped eca last week as we are having drugs tests in work and even though it's not illegal it's controlled, so won't go back on that till probably next week


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Also I stopped eca last week as we are having drugs tests in work and even though it's not illegal it's controlled, so won't go back on that till probably next week


Not used it myself but hear its good to have breaks off it anyway so good reason to stop.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been feeling sick the last few days, off my food etc, just found out today the tap I've been filling my bottle up at work isn't drinking water :/

Got my chicken n rice down for lunch though


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

OOPS. The last thing you need is time off due to drinking contaminated water. All sorted now I hope.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a bit of an upset stomach, little bit of the 2 bob bits, should be ok now I'm using the bottled water stations.

Off for the rest of the week now as I've got a wedding to go to tomorrow and staying there till Friday, so I'll try to get an early session in tomorrow morning if I get up early enough.

Diet has been better today :thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Been feeling sick the last few days, off my food etc, just found out today the tap I've been filling my bottle up at work isn't drinking water :/
> 
> Got my chicken n rice down for lunch though


Some people will do anything to loose weight!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Quick workout done, nice and cool out there ATM.

First time doing deads since the rib tear, had no option but to keep it light as I could feel it slightly pulling so played it safe.

Had a bit if gip with it this morning tbh possibly due to the fact I was out of bed straight into the shed so it had no time to 'unstiffen', anyway......

18-07

Deadlift 75kg 12 84kg 8 6

Rows 40kg 10 10 10

Dips bw 10 10 10

Tri ext bar 30kg 8 8 8


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Take it steady, as I know its far to easy yo get carried away then regret it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

slow and steady mate, don't want you having another set back do we


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Soon be back bud.... Looking good.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a decent little session tonight, pain free!

DB press supersetted with flyes

Skulls supersetted with bench dips

Rack chins supersetted with seated shrugs

DB curls

Now dripping with sweat and feeling good, plus 2kg of cb whey came today


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hoorah for pain free, makes such a difference doesn't it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Feeling good tonight mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Ahh you have been around, im just sh1t at following journals lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The recomp is all but over and you start training again, typical. Any who it must feel good to be training with intensity again. I love a bit of super setting myself, allows you to get through a ton of work in a short time which is great for this time of year when its just toooo hot.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad to be training but it's still about 50% weights wise to what it was, gradually I'll get there though!

Thinking about joining a gym too......


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Glad to be training but it's still about 50% weights wise to what it was, gradually I'll get there though!
> 
> Thinking about joining a gym too......


Glad you're feeling better mate, give it a few more weeks and you'll be hitting PR's again!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Great to see the progress bud :thumb: You will be back on the heavy stuff quicker than you realise


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you can find a gym that suits your needs at the right price then go for it. The large range of equipment and the fact that there is always someone to spot you is a bonus but on the other side you can train when ever you want at home and you never have to wait for equipment and it costs a lot less. I'm no real help am I...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I'm gonna end up with a choice of 3 gyms, I'll keep my shed setup for anytime I fancy a workout, my work are putting a gym in, but no free weights only machines and cardio stuff, then the gym I'm thinking about is a gym4all which is £18 a month and they have a great selection of stuff.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweat drenched session

Fronts

Working up to 50kg x 3x8

Backs

Working up to 80kg x 3x8

T row

Working up to 50kg x 3x8

Front raises

12kg 2x10

DB curl

12kg 3x8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The weight are getting back up now.

£18 a month is a good price.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yep you're on the way back mate and I agree £18 is very good


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My mate is trying to get me to join his gym now I've mentioned it, £33 a month but I'll have a training partner and it has a pool, it's where the Japanese swimming team trained before the Olympics actually.

Going out to the shed now to have a little workout.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> My mate is trying to get me to join his gym now I've mentioned it, £33 a month but I'll have a training partner and it has a pool, it's where the Japanese swimming team trained before the Olympics actually.
> 
> Going out to the shed now to have a little workout.


£33 a Month would buy a nice shed!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Decline DB superset incline DB

Working up to 24kg x 3x8

Wide grip bench for shoulders

50kg x 3x10

DB shoulder press

12kg x 3x10

Tri ext

16kg x 3x10

Happy I got some light DB shoulder pressing done, hardly any pain from the ribs when 2 weeks ago it was a no go.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Decline DB superset incline DB
> 
> Working up to 24kg x 3x8
> 
> ...


Glad your on the mend, quick recovery could of been worse.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Diet will be back on track tomorrow, along the same lines as what's been mentioned, under maint on rest days and slight over on training days.

Got a day pass at my mates gym on friday so going to try it out!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

On the late shift today, 2-10, training on these:










So will try to get a session in this morning and sort my food out for the day


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like fun, can I have a go ????


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Plenty of strong man training areas, you could practice dragging that unit around at dinnertime!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just in from work, they are really fun to drive, the chair spins forwards and backwards depending which way you want to drive!

Trained earlier, done:

T rows

Rows

Shrugs

Rack chins

Curls

Decent session

I see no decision on recomp thread yet... Should be soon!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fasted Session in the sweatbox done.

Incline DB press superset flat bb

Skulls superset tri ext

Bnp

Pumped to fcuk, feeling sick, forcing down salmon, pots and veg 

Off to work in half hour then tomorrow morning a session at a real gym :-0


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice little sessio, are you still whole body or have you changed to a different split ?

The temp up here has dropped a little recently but the gym is still too hot.

Are you finding the new working hours better for family life and training etc. It was a real pain when my wife was on nights so I know how annoying it can be.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Whole body but as I'm training tomorrow too I've split it over 2 sessions and added more sets/reps 

New hours are working ok at the mo, that's the beauty of having weights at home I spose, even if I join the gym I'll still keep my setup in the shed


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good one mate, keep that food down, don't want to waste it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sick feeling went when I was half way through, finished it off, now ravenous again!

Currently frying in work...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been for my day pass at mates gym, ended up signing up!

It's state of the art, trx this and power plate that, air con, the lot.

Bit over the top for me tbh but good to train with someone, done legs and back, good session.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Been for my day pass at mates gym, ended up signing up!
> 
> It's state of the art, trx this and power plate that, air con, the lot.
> 
> Bit over the top for me tbh but good to train with someone, done legs and back, good session.


Air con is for girls!

I wish I had air con


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I trained in a gym with air con I was getting cold after cold but since changing gyms the problem has gone away. I do miss the comfortable temp but not the constant bugs.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had my induction today, bit of teaching me to suck eggs, but she was good and let me off early rather than make me try every thing in the gym for 2 hours.

Shoulder sesh with my mate in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Was she worth a try ????


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I tell you pal there was a few things in that gym that I don't see in my shed!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Boulder session done.

Mil press

Shoulder press machine

Rear flyes

Cable raises

Seated Shrugs

DB shrugs

Upright row

Front raises

Not sure on weights as left phone in locker


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Certainly getting you moneys worth there. Plenty of exercises thrown in. Looks like there will be two of us with sore shoulders and traps tomorrow.

I'm my old gym the rowing machines were directly behind the cross trainers which put you at perfect height to see exactly what was going on in front of you. Some time good but sometimes not so good.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Subbed and in matey


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Subbed and in matey


Now I feel left out....


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Now I feel left out....


You got a journal going as well bud?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I certainly have, not very exciting but feel free to pop in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No posts for 4 days. Are you ok ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a new phone the other day and was locked out my account as I couldn't remember my password, all sorted now, got a lot of catching up to do later!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I knew there had to be a reason, its not like you to be away for so long. Any training recently ?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> I got a new phone the other day and was locked out my account as I couldn't remember my password, all sorted now, got a lot of catching up to do later!


I have one password for everything for this EXACT reason hahaha


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I've changed it to my regular password now.

Training wise, I did back n shoulders today, chest n tris on Tuesday.

I wanna get back into a regular routine, ATM I'm just doing whatever my mate is doing on the day I'm down there, ill probably go back to upper/lower over 4 sessions.

I'll catch up with journals tonight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to see you back on mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Outline of Back and shoulders today:

Deads

Seated row

Pulldowns

Chins

Db press

Bnp

Cable lat raise

Facepulls

Seated shrugs

Db shrugs

Upright row

Front raises

Looking back at that it looks too much to me, I used to do half of that!

Was in the gym about 1 hour 30 mins, thing is, my mate always does monster sessions and I end up just going along with him.

I need to get my own routine sorted out again so I can keep on track


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Outline of Back and shoulders today:
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


Fcking hell mate that's a LOT of volume and I thought I did a lot!

How may sets / reps per exercise?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

As said above that's a lot of volume!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Most things were 3 sets 8-10 reps a couple of 4 setters and deads was 4 sets 5-8 reps


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Most things were 3 sets 8-10 reps a couple of 4 setters and deads was 4 sets 5-8 reps


Mental volume that. Jesus wept haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice session. What is bnp ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fcuk me you mad bastard, that's mental!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bnp - behind neck press

Good to see you around rob how you getting on?

All long my shoulders and upper back hurts this morning, lower back a bit tender too.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

lovely job mate, really liking it, glad you're hurting :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Bnp - behind neck press
> 
> Good to see you around rob how you getting on?
> 
> All long my shoulders and upper back hurts this morning, lower back a bit tender too.


Yeah good mate. Stepping it up a bit as comp in 15 weeks. Glad to see you're doing Grand. :thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't get to the gym today so gonna have a squat session in the shed :thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs n bis:

Front 28kg 10 48kg 8 8 55kg 5 5

Sldl 60kg 10 10 10

Calfs 65kg 15 15 15

Db curl 12kg 12 10 8

Ez curl 23kg 8 8 8


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Legs n bis:
> 
> Front 28kg 10 48kg 8 8 55kg 5 5
> 
> ...


Good sesh mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Short and sweet. Get in, get out, grow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Going to get back to counting daily macros which I haven't done since the recomp ended, today will be:

2966 cals

105 fat

260 carbs

176 pro

Went over a bit as protein would have been too low so added 2 shakes in.

The aim is around 2800 on training days and 2200 on rest days, I'm trying to carry on the recomp.

Weighed 13.6lb this morning


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Going to get back to counting daily macros which I haven't done since the recomp ended, today will be:
> 
> 2966 cals
> 
> ...


I think the high/low cals is the way forward:thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

After the last few mad workouts, I'm trying to get back to doing everything twice a week.

Proposed new routine

1. Legs, chest, tris

Squat 5x5-12

Ham curl 3x10

Calfs 3x10

Incline DBS 5x5

Chest press 3x10

Flyes 3x10

Dips 3x10

Push downs 3x10

2. Back, shoulders, bis

T row 5x5

Pulldown 3x10

Seated row 3x10

Ohp 5x5

Db press 3 x10

Shrugs 3x10

Db curl 3x10

Preacher 3x10

3. Legs, chest, tris

Leg press 5x5-12

Ham curl 3 x10

Calfs 3x10

Flat DBS 5x5

Dips 3x10

Flyes 3x10

Skulls 3x10

Push down 3x10

4. Back, shoulders, bis

Deadlift 5x5

T row 3x10

Pulldown 3x10

Db press 5x5

Bnp 3x10

Shrugs 3x10

Bar curl 3x10

Preacher 3x10

Everything twice every 7 or 8 days, exercises may vary depending if I'm training at the gym or in the shed


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm knackered just reading that lot!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's less than what I have been doing!

I'll adjust if its too much


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Should work well. I like the mix of 5x5 strength work and hypertrophy. You should progress well on it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fair play mate if you stick to that. Would fxuking kill me. Haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smash it up mate.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Shall be interesting to see how you get on with it. Let us know how long each workout takes you also.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> After the last few mad workouts, I'm trying to get back to doing everything twice a week.
> 
> Proposed new routine
> 
> ...


If you don't mind I'm going to steal this and give it a go for a cpl of weeks myself and see how I get on with it and then claim it as my own great idea  ..... If it works of course


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Clarkyboy your more than welcome to steal it lol, it's similar to a routine I did before but this has an extra 3 exercises per session.

Looking forward to getting started now!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Clarkyboy your more than welcome to steal it lol, it's similar to a routine I did before but this has an extra 3 exercises per session.
> 
> Looking forward to getting started now!


I'll be in the gym bang on 9 when it opens so ill report back how I get on


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The idea behind it is not to go to failure, stimulate rather than annihilate as your training each muscle more frequently.

Saying that, being assisted might change the rules!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> The idea behind it is not to go to failure, stimulate rather than annihilate as your training each muscle more frequently.
> 
> Saying that, being assisted might change the rules!


Hahaha very true. Rules are there to be broken after all


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning buddy just playing catch up


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1. Legs, chest, tris 12/08

Squat 5x5-12

Ham curl 3x10

Calfs 3x10

Incline DBS

24kg 5 5 5 5 5

flat bench

50kg 10 10 10

Flyes

12kg 10 10 10

Dips

bw 10 8 7

Skulls

23kg 10 10 6

Left legs today as they were done yesterday, the rest felt good, all done in 35 mins in shed


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

faultline said:


> 1. Legs, chest, tris 12/08
> 
> Squat 5x5-12
> 
> ...


Have you got equipment to chin and dip you could post up?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The only way I can do them when working out at home is rack chins and I dip using squat stands


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

3 hits in 1 session .......


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

2. Back, shoulders, bis 14/08

T row 5x5

64kg 5 5 5 5 5

Pulldown 3x10

45kg 10 8 7

Seated row 3x10

52kg 10 10 10

Ohp 5x5

50kg 5 5 5 5 4

Db press 3 x10

16kg 10 8 8

(Slight pain in ribs, went light)

Db Shrugs 3x10

30kg 10 10 10

Db curl 3x10

12kg 10 10 7

Machine Preacher 3x10

23kg 10 8 7


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice one mate, keep it going but watch those ribs


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> 2. Back, shoulders, bis 14/08
> 
> T row 5x5
> 
> ...


Good session mate but as already said watch them ribs!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It only seems to affect me on db press these days, might fcuk them off if it keeps up.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's session, in the shed as I couldn't get to the gym

3. Legs, chest, tris

Squat 5x5-12

60kg 10

70kg 8 8

80kg 8 6

Calfs 3x10 80kg 15 15 15

Flat DBS 5x5

25kg 5 5 5 5 5

Incline bench 3x10

60kg 10 6 6

Flyes 3x10

12kg 10 10 10

Dips 3x10

Bw 10 8 8

Skulls 3x10

28.5kg 10 8 7


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

faultline said:


> Today's session, in the shed as I couldn't get to the gym
> 
> 3. Legs, chest, tris
> 
> ...


Sheds better than nothing, skulls are looking good there, I struggle with joints on them.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll echo the above, shed is better than nothing. Looks a good session, hope things a coming along well


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shed is best!

Harcore dungeon training


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good big F


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Personally I prefer the shed, but it is a pain in the arris having no space and having to move everything around for every different exercise.

The gym is easier that you can move from one thing to the other and pick any weight dumbbell up, but I tend to push myself harder at home for some reason!

On another note, I'm gonna start looking into getting fitter.

I had to go to the top of the 'a' frame on the crane yesterday, roughly 400 odd steps and I was fcuked!

Legs were cramping, the lot, so I may venture into the 'cardio' section of the gym :-0

Just done an hours worth of walking through the woods with my eldest to find the Gruffalo....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wtf happened to your eyes there yellow!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Who is that creature with knobbly knees and turned out toes and a poisonous wart on the end of his noes ?

Oh no its @faultline. lol

My youngest loves the gruffalo. Every time we go into the woods we always keep an eye out for the big fella.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

We got the whole collection today mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wont show the kids these photos or they will have me in the car travelling down your way.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Where's the owl ?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Where's the wood looks nice there, miles away from me I'm guessing!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The owl was high up in a tree so couldn't get my boy standing next to it, the squirrel was up a tree too.

The woods are in south east Essex in a little town called Brentwood


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> The owl was high up in a tree so couldn't get my boy standing next to it, the squirrel was up a tree too.
> 
> The woods are in south east Essex in a little town called Brentwood


164 miles away!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

4. Back, shoulder, bi

Close grip row

55kg 6x5

Pulldown

40kg 3x10

Pull-ups

5 5

T row

50kg 10

60kg 8

68kg 6

Bnp

25kg 12 12 10 10

Machine press

36kg 10 8 8

Seat shrug

40kg 12 12 12 12

Db shrug

26kg 8 8 8

Bicep machine

18kg 10 10 8 8

Db curl

10kg 8 8


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back in the gym again rather than the shed!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Paying for it so will use it, dunno if it will be a long term thing


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Paying for it so will use it, dunno if it will be a long term thing


Yeah make the most of it while you can, nice to be able to use different kit:thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@faultline where are you ??


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah man. Come on


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm still alive, don't worry!

Been mega busy at work last few weeks, done a rigging course that was like a gym workout every day for 2 weeks, was knocked by flu last week, anyway I've been fitting training in where I can, but its defo taking a backseat at the moment as I've got too much on my plate.

I'll catch up with everything on here over the next day or so


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome back, thought we had lost another one.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ah good man, we missed you


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope the new jobs going well matey.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Jobs going great pal, certainly keeping me busy!

I'll try to get my training back on track over the next week


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Make sure you get journal back up and running mate. :thumbup:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad everything's back on track, mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finished a body weight session to try to get back in the swing of things.

Circuit 1

Push-ups 3 sets rest pause 33

Bench dips 3 sets rest pause 30

Wallsit 3x45s 45 45 40

Russian twists 3x20 20 20

Circuit 2

Diamond push-ups 3 sets rp 20

Body weight squat 3x20 20 20 20

Shadow box 3x30 30 30 30

Plank 3x45 30 25 20

Got a bit of a sweat on!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good lad, we like a bit of a sweat on.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just in from the shed.

Fronts 50kg 8 8 8 8

Incline db 26kg 8 8

Flat db 26kg 8 8 8

Chest dips 8 8 6

Tri dips 8 6 6

Skulls 36kg 8 8 6

Db Shrugs 22kg 12 12 12 12

Bar curls 30kg 10 8 6 4

Bit of an all rounder, under an hour all in


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

as you say, an all rounder and very nice too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just in from the shed.
> 
> Fronts 50kg 8 8 8 8
> 
> ...


Now that I like the look of mate ....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

You gone again?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Now he's got some new friends he doesnt need us any more.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been on nights since last sun, first night off, lovely!

Done a couple of body weight workouts during the week and did 150 dips last night at work between 2 bars on a lashing platform I was working on.

Off till Thursday now so gonna do a few shed workouts over the next couple of days


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Been on nights since last sun, first night off, lovely!
> 
> Done a couple of body weight workouts during the week and did 150 dips last night at work between 2 bars on a lashing platform I was working on.
> 
> Off till Thursday now so gonna do a few shed workouts over the next couple of days


150 dips! Not non stop


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No just when I was waiting, over about 8-10 sets


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice little fasted session done

Push-ups 3x12

Diamond push-ups 2x8

22kg flat press 3x10

Bench dips 3x10

Rack chins flat 12 10 8

22kg db shrugs 3x12

38kg Clean n press 8 6 6

30 day ab challenge day 1

Sit-ups 15

Crunches 5

Leg raises 5

Plank 10s

Due to work, the focus of my workouts going forward is getting stronger and leaner using various body weight exercises and a few 'gym' based exercises thrown in.

This is down to time restraints and the shape I need to be in for work.

I need to get my fitness levels up for work too so will do cardio circuits as well.

I need to lose about 8-10 lbs of fat that I've acquired over the last month or so, so a bit of fasting and cutting as well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Nice little fasted session done
> 
> Push-ups 3x12
> 
> ...


Now you have a clear goal you can set about the job in hand. The IF system worked well for you last time so I'm sure you will get there in no time.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did a full body workout out in the shed last night, brother in law came round and wanted putting through the mill so we just went through everything.

Rest day today.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

You left again


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still lurking, will probably do a workout tomorrow morning, starting a week of nights tomorrow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did a Fullbody body weight workout earlier, I won't bore you with the details.

I've got an induction at my work gym at 6am, looks like they have some good stuff in there, cancelled my other gym, so just my shed and work gym now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with shed gyms....or even sheds actually, I've got one and I jolly well sit in it! :laugh: hello, just popping in to see how you're kicking over, hope u don't mind.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Nothing wrong with shed gyms....or even sheds actually, I've got one and I jolly well *sit* in it! :laugh: hello, just popping in to see how you're kicking over, hope u don't mind.


I'm glad you used the word "SIT" for a second I thought you had added an extra "H" in there. :whistling:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm glad you used the word "SIT" for a second I thought you had added an extra "H" in there. :whistling:


I read it with an h had to re read it!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I'm glad you used the word "SIT" for a second I thought you had added an extra "H" in there. :whistling:


:laugh:....in truth, if I was desperate I would! but errrmmm in a bucket? with the door shut? and the radio playing really loudly? under cover of darkness.. :blush: :blink:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice little fasted session done
> 
> Push-ups 3x12
> 
> ...


Circuits can be brutal. A lot of heat heads over look them. Great cross over with weights and good recover tool too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> :laugh:....in truth, if I was desperate I would! but errrmmm in a bucket? with the door shut? and the radio playing really loudly? under cover of darkness.. :blush: :blink:


With the door shut ??? you are a classy bird. lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol ...... Erm...... Potting in sheds


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

You gone again


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha where did that come from??


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Popped in and left again who knows when the faulty one will return?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still around lads, done a few workouts this week with my bro-in-law, working hard.

Did some heavy deads for the first time in 4 months yesterday and spent 5 mins sitting down dizzy fighting not to be sick! Got through that and finished the workout off, need to get a lot more protein into my more ' relaxed' diet.

Currently on about 100 g a day, not enough obviously need to sort it out.

Been doing a mini cut of late as well, down to 13 stone 4lb now, seeing top abs pop through, a decent base to work from again.

Another session in the morning with bro in law, full body no doubt, looking forward to it.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad your keeping at it:thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning session done, pretty much what I didn't hit properly on Saturday.

Bnp, db presses, bb shrugs, lots of bench dips, rack chins and some cleans to finish.

Starting to get into a bit of a rough routine over the past 2 weeks, there's no real set routine I'm following but I know what I need to of each session and pick exercises accordingly.

Late shifts at work for the next 3 days, then off thurs, fri, sat and then I'm off to Romania for a week on Sunday with work.

I'll try to fit in 3 sessions before Sunday.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you're keeping at it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a quick session at work last night, done some back on various machines then knocked out a bit of tri's.

Rest today I think then a shed workout tomorrow.

Over and out


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just mooching through mate .... Hope all is well


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Gone again?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

For good this time......


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

MAN DOWN, MAN DOWN !!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Think he's well and truly MIA.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He's fallen of his crane into a shipping container and he's half way to cuba on a boat.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Argh! Some guys have all the sodding luck. I would end up on a fishing trawler to Norfolk.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Could be worse. Could be a trawler heading to Grimsby docks.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Could be getting bummed thinking He's joined the navy


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What are you saying about sailors. :whistling:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe a bit stuck?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

............. Ssshhhhhhh!! Can you hear that??


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Let's face it. He's Gone.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

R.I.P. Faultline.

God Bless him and all who sailed in him.

I will now observe 2 minutes silence for our fallen friend.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Friends of the iron, cometh the season, returnth the man.

Haven't been around for a little while (as you know) and haven't lifted a weight in anger for over a month, probably coming on for 2 months actually.

Works been busy, been to Romania for training, had the standard illness for this time of year etc etc

Anyway I've had my time away and am feeling the need to get back into it.

New week next week....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Maybe a bit stuck?


What a twit...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Friends of the iron, cometh the season, returnth the man.
> 
> Haven't been around for a little while (as you know) and haven't lifted a weight in anger for over a month, probably coming on for 2 months actually.
> 
> ...


He's alive..

Welcome back.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Midnight workout at work:

Shoulders, arms

Db press

16kg 10

18kg 8 8

Mil press

40kg 12

30kg 10 10

Shrugs db

28kg 10 10 10

Tri push down

22kg 10 10 10

Bar curl

20kg 10 10 10

This is on my break in the middle of a shift rigging on a ship, hardcore


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome back!

Went to Bucharest last month funny enough, banging nite out in Kulturehouse.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice to see you back mate, good workout too.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah you're back, good to see you young man :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Midnight workout at work:
> 
> Shoulders, arms
> 
> ...


Have you turned into some sort of James Bond type super agent doing midnight workouts on a ship. I have an image of you bare nuckle fighting a huge Russian gangster.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bit of an all rounder done.

Db press

22kg 12 12 12

Bench

50kg 12 12 12

Flyes

14kg 12 12 12

Shrugs

28kg 12 12 12

Dips

12 12 12

T row

60kg 12 10 10

Pendley

50 kg 10 10 10

Nice getting back into it, get some more structure into it soon.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just ease yourself back into it. May as well take it easy until the new year and then sort something out. Are you still in the shed of pain ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah still in there, but also have a gym at work now


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good lad. Back in the game


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like a nice gym. Certainly better than freezing your nuts off in the shed. Does it get busy in there ( the gym not the shed ).


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It can get a bit busy at times, but if you time it right your the only one in there.

It's a nice change from the shed but I was glad to get back in there the other night, best of both worlds.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

lucky man, 2 choices, looks like a decent little place


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah still in there, but also have a gym at work now


Thats how I want my living room to look! Mrs prefers furniture but I tell her benchs are much sturdier and last longer than sofas!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haven't managed to train when I wanted this week, will try to fit a session in today !


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Did 1st legs sesh in over 2 months!

Kept nice n light but still gonna hurt tomorrow...

Backs

50kg 5x10

60kg 2x10

70kg 2x10

Front

40kg 3x10

Sldl

50kg 3x10

Will be training any day I get time over Xmas, off work now till 30th.

Getting my diet more in order in the new year, and a little more structure in the workouts.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Good to see you back posting and back at the weights and with a gym to head to now too!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sat here tonight with a few beers thinking about routines etc

And once again I'm reading up on the 70's routines/workouts, keep getting drawn to that era, keep things simple keep things big.

So I've got 3 workouts, 1. Chest n back, 2. Shoulders n arms 3. Legs n cardio.

I won't have set days to workout as my shifts change often, so just one after the other as many as I can fit in a week, sometimes it maybe be 2 sometimes 4 all depends on work.

Nutrition will be simple too, start on 2500 cals working up 100 a week till I'm on about 3200-3500.

Whole eggs, beef, chicken, rice, pots etc nothing fancy, snacks too nothings off limits as long as I hit 200g protein a day I'm happy.

I'll slowly incorporate it in this week, full steam ahead in January.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Work out 3. Legs and ?? Cardio ?? I will have to google it.

I look forward to seeing how this works for you.

How about a new year challange to keep you focused.

Go on you know you want to :whistling: . The recomp challange went well and just think how many people will be up for it in the new year.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol yeah I'm up for anything mate (except cutting ATM).

The cardio bit is due to needing to up my fitness for work, current fitness levels are crap, so I thought I'd stick it after legs and it might help loosen them up after a heavy workout. Might work, might not!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh god yeah legs and cardio, doesn't sound like fun. I bet you're feeling it after getting back


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Sat here tonight with a few beers thinking about routines etc
> 
> And once again I'm reading up on the 70's routines/workouts, keep getting drawn to that era, keep things simple keep things big.
> 
> ...


Alternating lunges are a great leg and cardio workout I used to do sets of 20 (10 a side) with db's and it was an absolute killer!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas fault line...hope 2014 brings u good things.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope you all had a great Xmas, might squeeze in a workout tomo


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haven't had much time for training, will defo get one in tomo.

Loads of food n drink has gone down this week, and unfortunately the fence has gone down in the storms, gonna cost around £1400!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just in from the shed, chest n back done.

1st workout from the new routine and in a way after a poor last 6 months in the gym (more out than in) this is me starting out properly again.

Weights were kept light so I could see where I'm starting from but some of them 'light' weights were quite testing!

Bar Bench

41.5kg 12

51.5kg 10

55.5kg 6 5

51.5kg 5

Db bench

16kg 12 10 10 10 8

Flyes

12kg 10 7 7

Deads

50.5kg 5

59.5kg 5

69.5kg 5

79.5kg 5

86kg 5

Bar rows

28kg 12

34.5kg 10 10

38.5kg 9 9

T row

35kg 10 10

37kg 8 8

39kg 6


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad you have the bug again. I know what you mean about the light weights seeming heavy. I missed 10 days and struggled so 6 months would be tough but I'm sure you will back to where you were in no time. Muscle memory will be your friend. Working the muscle doesn't require heavy weights any way as long as you gave it 100% there's nothing more you can do.

Once Jim has got over his current problems then we can all push each other on again.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm enjoying the DOMS today, ive missed them!

Hopefully things work out for Jim and he comes back, i went through 2/3's of his problems last/this year and I know it's not easy, he 'll need some time.

Shoulders n arms tomorrow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1st workout of the year, bit later than I planned but been busy!

Weights still 'start out' weights, can't believe how much strength I've lost!

BNP

21.5kg 12

25.5kg 10

32.5kg 10 7 5

Db press

14kg 10 10 8

Db Shrugs

32kg 12 12 12

Dips

Bw 10 8 8

Bench dips bw 12 10

Skulls

26kg 10 8 5

Bar curl

23kg 12 10 6 6


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to see you back on here


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

2014 is your year !!! Now go get em tiger.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a good start unfortunately, been hospital today to have antibiotics for meningitis, my work mate is in there with it and doesn't look good ATM.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you got it or is it just a precaution ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone who worked with him recently and felt Ill, which I did felt like I was getting flu, had to go have the antibiotic.

He didn't pull through, I'm gutted


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Anyone who worked with him recently and felt Ill, which I did felt like I was getting flu, had to go have the antibiotic.
> 
> He didn't pull through, I'm gutted


Oh **** mate, sorry


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bad news..sorry to hear that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't believe it tbh, great lad he was, started same day as me.

Went out and took it out on the weights today.

Chest n back

Flat bench

41.5kg 12

55kg 10

60kg 5 5 5

Incline DB

15kg 12 12 10 10 8

Flyes

12kg 10 8 8

Deads

64kg 5

73kg 5

77kg 5

86kg 5

95kg 5

Bent rows

41.5kg 10 10 8 8

T row

50kg 10 9 8


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

what a shame, no a nice situation at all, well done for cracking on


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoulder and arm session

BNP

21.5kg 12

34kg 10 8

38kg 5 5

DB press

14.5kg 10 8 8

DB shrugs

36kg 12 12 10

bench dips

bw 12 12 12 10 10

Skulls

28kg 8 6 5

Bar curls

28kg 10 10 8 7 6

Con curls

12.5kg 8/10 7/10 7/9


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad your sticking at it mate, clears the head.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been on 12 hour nights since sat and on them near enough all week so haven't had a chance to train, but I plan to squeeze in at least one sesh before the weekend.

Funeral on Wednesday, not looking forward to that one.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just have to do what you can mate, life is more than just the gym


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a heavy night if rigging last night at work and my forearms and shoulders are killing me today, so I'm considering it a workout 

I'll might hit the squat rack tomorrow!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Had a heavy night if rigging last night at work and my forearms and shoulders are killing me today, so I'm considering it a workout
> 
> I'll might hit the squat rack tomorrow!


Get on those heavy squats lad


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If in doubt SQUAT !

I will be enjoying all that the squat has to offer tomorrow evening, six lovely long sets of pain. Oh joy.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Get on those heavy squats lad


Are you still competing in the strong man events Rob ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Are you still competing in the strong man events Rob ?


I do powerlifting pal. Next comp in April. All in my journal. Lifts coming on OK now


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you got another journal on here rob?

Haven't seen your old one pop up lately


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Have you got another journal on here rob?
> 
> Haven't seen your old one pop up lately


Started a new one mate. It's here

Rob's Powerlifting Log

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=242976

Rob's Powerlifting Log


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Have you got another journal on here rob?
> 
> Haven't seen your old one pop up lately


How's you feeling after your anti bi's anyway. All clear?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah all clear mate,thanks.

I'll pop over and have a read of your new journal now!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not much to report ATM, few sets of light front squats the other day to ease myself back into leg DOMS, and 2 12 hour shifts of rigging at work which are like full body workouts in themselves so I'm keeping my hand in.

Plan on hitting the works gym tonight on my break.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Going to the gym on your break is true dedication.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just out the works gym, bit of chest n back.

Flat db

14kg 10

20kg 10 10

24kg 8 8

Incline bench

40kg 10 10 10

Flat flyes

12kg 10 10 10

Deads

70kg 8

80kg 6

90kg 5 5

Pulldowns

30kg 10

35kg 10 10

Low rows

40kg 10

47kg 10 8 8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you have regular training days or are you just training as and when due to work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

As and when at the moment, for instance last week I had a little run of 12 hour nights and we was mega busy so didn't get time at home or work to train.

But then last night and tonight are quite periods at work, and only 8 hours, so I get time to hit the gym in work because I'll end up having about 4 breaks through the night.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Early morning workout complete!

Bb shoulder press 30kg 10 40kg 8 8 45kg 5 4

Arnold press 12kg 10 10 8

Lat raise 8kg 10 10

Bar shrugs 35kg 10 45kg 10 55kg 10

Db shrugs 32kg 8 26kg 8

Pushdowns 15kg 10 21kg 10 10 10

Skulls 20kg 10 25kg 5 4

Curls 20kg 10 25kg 10 8 20kg 8 8


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Also I am doing something called the 3 peaks challenge in June which involves scaling the 3 highest mountains in Britain in a day, it's all for a good cause, a meningitis charity.

So I'll be doing quite a bit of cardio as training in the run up to that so there goes my planned bulk!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good for you mate, that will be an interesting challenge. Still going nicely with the training too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A lot of my friends have done the three peaks and say its really good fun but very challenging. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been a mad busy week, car broke done again and is being scrapped, new fence went up costing over a grand, 12 hour shifts at work and sorting out bits and pieces for the 3 peaks.

Managed 1 session in the middle if it all but ATM life is definatly getting on the way so I'm not stressing about it, I'll get back on it next week hopefully


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Been a mad busy week, car broke done again and is being scrapped, new fence went up costing over a grand, 12 hour shifts at work and sorting out bits and pieces for the 3 peaks.
> 
> Managed 1 session in the middle if it all but ATM life is definatly getting on the way so I'm not stressing about it, I'll get back on it next week hopefully


I'll do your share for you. Its annoying when things get in the way but its just the way life is at times, we just have to make sure every workout counts.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Plan on doing a nice full body sesh tomorrow as I have a day off!

I will also be doing a bit if training for the 3 peaks by walking around 3-4 miles on the biggest hill I can find.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do they have hills in London ??

Enjoy your day off, train like peasant and eat like king.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not many, there's one near me that's not too bad, but I need a couple of days in the Brecon Beacons soon!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That will be nice this time of year. Won't be too hot or cold and if the rain holds off should be very nice indeed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Finally got a few days off work so I'll catch up on here tomorrow and get a couple of workouts in over the next few days.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got some mad DOMS today, done front squats yesterday for the first time in weeks.

Only went up to 60kg for 5 but every little muscle from my **** cheeks to my quads are hurting.

Did a full body workout and everything is nice and tender today, I'll do another workout tomorrow, not sure what I'll concentrate on yet.

Something I have noticed...this time last year I was doing a strict routine, weighting and recording food everyday to stick to certain macros etc etc

Now, and for the past few months, I've been a lot more 'relaxed' in my approach, I don't know my daily macros, I take each workout as it comes etc and I look no worse now than I did then, if anything I look a bit fuller and fill out clothes better now.

I'm sitting around 13'10 most days and still look leanish in the mornings, so is all the hassle necessary?

I'm not sure anymore


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its funny you should say that because I was looking through some old photos from last year and I thought something similar to myself. How much time and effort must we have spent pondering over every little detail trying to make sure we get everything perfect and was it all worth the effort. I think for the average guy like us all the fine detail is a little over the top. If you are getting ready for a comp then that could make a big difference but I don't thing it's so important to the average gym rat. On the other side of the coin though if doing all these small things will help in some way than maybe its worth it. I think that this lifestyle has become so ingrained into me mow that it just feels natural. I have been training and eating the way I do since I moved out of my parents house so its just the way I live now. It would be interesting to have a twin and see what difference all the planning and prep actually makes over a year.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's a bit of give and take, as long as you train hard and are semi-sensible with food choices then you can get away with not doing the little things.

But it's like you say, if your competing then you want to be doing all you can, for someone like us it's probably not necessary.

It will be good to see your results when you finish your cycle, as you said there's hardly any change year to year but in the space of 6 weeks there could be a big difference from just taking a pill.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If my wife cooks a nice meal or we go out for the evening then I wont worry about the diet, I wont go crazy but I will enjoy myself. A few treats here and there are not a big thing but I do eat properly most of the time. You need to have a ballance in life and I'm never going to be the kind of person who goes out for a mela and has a salad with some mineral water.

I hope to get some good results from the cycle but at the moment we are still sorting the diet out. I have dropped a bit of body fat and gained some muscle but until I lean out a lot the changes wont be visible. I think that maybe my expectations were a little too high to start with but as I go I am learning a lot about how these drugs effect the body. They are not the magic little pills that some people think they are and you still have to work hard if you want to see any results. There are also the side effects to take into account which are both mental and physical. It will have been an interesting experiment at the end of it all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a nice full body workout this morning, front and back squats followed by incline chest db's, db shrugs, dips then rack chins.

Legs feeling nice and tender, getting back into the leg training again.

Appetite is off the chart at the mo so going to eat!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just catching up on here at the end of another hectic week.

Had a few workouts this week, mostly full body's, just going for moderate weight and reps at the moment, can't really get in a regular routine to get back to heavier stuff if that makes sense?

I'm happy enough at the moment though, like I said in an earlier post I'm back to how I looked before the break in training so maybe due to muscle memory?

Either way I'm happy with things currently


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi mate looks like you're having a similar month to me, full body routines are a life saver during busy times aren't they?!

On another note, you've not joined a bushcraft forum by any chance have you?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi mate, yeah it's hard to get into any kind of routine at the moment, so I fit in what I can when I can!

And yes I have joined bushcraftuk, r u on there ?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Hi mate, yeah it's hard to get into any kind of routine at the moment, so I fit in what I can when I can!
> 
> And yes I have joined bushcraftuk, r u on there ?


I thought it must be you, yeah I've been on there for a couple of years and been wild camping since I was a kid. Getting my two older lads into it now, they love going out foraging and practicing their fire making etc. it's funny when I'm ridiculously to the point a can't train all I can think about is just getting out in to the hills for in impromptu camp.

The three peaks should be great mate, I'm looking to get a few trips out to Wales as the boys get a bit older.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We brought some camping equipment almost 2 years ago and its just sat in the shed. The wife is waiting for the "PURFECT" conditions. I've explained to her they don't exist and we just need to go but she always finds an excuse. I told her that if we don't go this year I'm giving the lot away. I know it will end up being just me and the boys who go camping as she's too much of a girly girl. When I was a kid we just got our sleeping bags, jumped on our bikes and off we went. No faffing about.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We brought some camping equipment almost 2 years ago and its just sat in the shed. The wife is waiting for the "PURFECT" conditions. I've explained to her they don't exist and we just need to go but she always finds an excuse. I told her that if we don't go this year I'm giving the lot away. I know it will end up being just me and the boys who go camping as she's too much of a girly girl. When I was a kid we just got our sleeping bags, jumped on our bikes and off we went. No faffing about.


Yep, my missus keeps saying she'll come along sometime but I'm not holding my breath! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's your username on there mate, I'll look out for you.

I've been camping since I was young but going on 1st wild camp to Brecon soon.

My boys love all the outdoor stuff too, can't wait to take them wild camping!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> What's your username on there mate, I'll look out for you.
> 
> I've been camping since I was young but going on 1st wild camp to Brecon soon.
> 
> My boys love all the outdoor stuff too, can't wait to take them wild camping!


I've sent you a friend request, or tried to. Lol How old are your lads? I love getting out with mine, we didn't do much last year due to the demands of their little bro, but I'm planning to make up for it this year. They love being "men" in the woods, and making fire and helping to prepare the fire wood etc. great times.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My boys have just turned 7 & 5, they already love camping and making helping make fires in the firepit in the garden, but I can't wait to get them out in the real wild in the coming years.

I'll have a look now for that friend request.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just looked, can't see any request..... But I'm looking through tapTalk dunno if that makes a difference?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Just looked, can't see any request..... But I'm looking through tapTalk dunno if that makes a difference?


Sent another request mate, think I forgot to confirm the previous one.

My two older lads are 7, it's a good age.  I met a guy wild camping up on Kinder with his two sons who were 16 and 18, really hope my lads will still want to be going out with me when they're that age.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Still can't see anything, send me a private msg


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

As always, it's been busy busy busy so only fitted a few full body's in over the last week or so.

Not getting time in work to use the gym as I'm training on the railway gantry crane so spending all my time on that, also I've managed to pull a interior medial ligament in my knee so all leg work is out too


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Least you're getting something done mate, means you should be maintaining. Hope your knee gets better quick though.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Been slacking of late really training wise, gonna have a nice session in the works gym tomorrow but haven't really trained since the start of the month.

I think the trouble is at the moment I have no real goal, I can't bulk coz I'm training for the 3 peaks and I don't want to cut as I'm leanish at 13.10 stone.

So I'm kind of just going through the motions at the moment, I might start a bit of strength stuff as I've been doing high reps for a good 6 months or so and noticed last time I squatted and benched I couldn't get as heavy as this time last year.

Anyway it's all a bit meh at the moment.

Oh and knee is currently no better! Not good


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a nice little session today, did a bit of chest and shoulders and some light leg work to try to help my knee, also did 15 minutes fast walking on Max incline and my knee was fine, flat walking it hurts...strange


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Training day....

First some 3 peaks training, did an hours hike this morning around a local country park with the dogs, strapped the knee up and it wasn't too bad so some good news, nice view from the top of the hill too....










Then home for a spot of lunch and then out into the shed for a workout.

Did a little bit on arms to start then shoulders and some back, didn't record weights but exercises were:

Dips 3x10

Tri ext 3x10

Bi curl 3x10

Forearm curl 3x10

Clean n press 2x10 1x8

Bnp 3x10

Rows 3x8

T bar 2x10 1x8

Nice chicken roast for din!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice little 2am sesh in the works gym.

Treadmill on full incline fast walk for 15 mins, then chest mainly with a bit of tris n back thrown in as I didnt feel they were worked enough from yesterday's session.

Tomorrow night will be LEGS! With the standard walking training too.

2 and a half hours left then home to my bed


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Last nightshift tonight, had a couple of good sessions this week in the works gym in the early hours.

Last night was a bit on legs, nothing too hard as knee is still dodge, few sets of light squats, leg curls and ext.

Tonight was shoulders and arms.

DB shoulder press 3x10 14kg

Bnp 2x10 1x8 32kg

Lat raise 3x10 12kg

Bar Shrug 3x10 55kg

Dips 3x8 bw

Tri pushdown 3x10 ?

Curls 3x8 26kg


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Dare I say it but I'm starting to get back in the swing of things again...

Finished work at 2pm straight home into the shed for chest and back.

T-row

30kg 12

40kg 10 10

45kg 8 8

Db rows/flyes

14kg 10 10 10

Rack chins

10 10 10

Db bench

24kg 10

22kg 10 10 8

Db flyes

12kg 10 10 10

Close grip

40kg 10 10

Loving it again, just need to slowly reintroduce a better diet and tweak some routine details.

Weight today 13 stone 12lbs


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh careful young man, before you know it, you'll be posting regularly again


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Works gym today, shoulders and arms.

Db press

14kg 12

16kg 10 10

18kg 8 8

BNP smith

30kg 8 8 8

Shrugs DB

30kg 10 10 10

Pushdown

33kg 10 10 8

Db ext

18kg 10 10 8

Bar curl

28kg 10 8

24kg 8

Db curl

12kg 8 8 8


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff mate, you'll be back to breaking PR's in no time!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Dare I say it but I'm starting to get back in the swing of things again...
> 
> Finished work at 2pm straight home into the shed for chest and back.
> 
> ...


That's good news. The bug has bitten again.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you really are back in the game :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Two workouts in 2 days. The boy is back.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Gonna have a rest day today, then back in the work gym tomorrow for a session.

I have a dr's appointment on Friday to try to sort my knee out as it's getting worse if anything and it's been about 4 weeks now!

I just hope I haven't torn anything as that could mean surgery and could jeopardize the 3 peaks, fingers crossed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice morning workout in a quiet work gym.

Chest n back

Bench

40kg 10

50kg 10

55kg 8 8 8

Db press

22kg 10 10 8

Cable Flye

10kg 10

14kg 8 8 8

Low row

40kg 10

47kg 10 10

57kg 8

Pulldown

40kg 10 10

45kg 10 10

50kg 8 8

T row

50kg 10 10

Dr's appointment in a few hours, see what's happening with this knee!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope the knee problem isn't anything major and will repair itself in time. I know how annoying it can be as it effects almost everything you do and at times there is no escape from the pain. I have been suffering for years and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Diagnosis is ligament damage, prescribed naproxen and got to go for an X- Ray


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

At least something is being done about it and after the scan you will have a better idea of the problem.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

12 hour dayshift today, sneaked into the gym for 45 mins 

Shoulders n arms

DB press

14kg 10

16kg 10 10 10

Bnp smith

35kg 8 8 8 8 7

Shrug

32kg 10 10 8

Pushdown

33kg 10 10

40kg 5

33kg 8

Skulls

24kg 10 10

28kg 7

24kg 10

Db curl

12kg 10 10 8

Bar curl

24kg 10 10 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice days work pal. How's the knee ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just resting it at the moment, taking tablets till Thursday when my X-Ray is due.

Might have a little stroll tomorrow to see how the naproxen is doing.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife dragged me around a shopping for about 3 hour today and my knee is killing me now. We must have been up and down the same set of stairs at least 10 times and she didn't even get what she went for :cursing:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Got dragged around asda by the mrs this morning instead of going for a walk :/

I'll try again in the morning before work....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel your pain, but we both know who's the boss in our homes and it isn't us. If your local asda is anything like ours then you would have seen some sights, not exactly a walk in the hills but interesting non the less.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Chest and back today.

Bench

40kg 10

50kg 10

60kg 8

65kg 5

60kg 6

Db press

18kg 10 10 10 10

Flye cable

12.5kg 10 10 10

Low row

40kg 12

47kg 10 10

52kg 10 10

Pulldown

30kg 10 10

35kg 10 10

Db row

18kg 10 10 8


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

At work on nightshift, so a nice little shoulder and arm session was had.

Db press

16kg 10 10 10

Bnp

30kg 10

35kg 8

37.5kg 6

35 kg 8

Lat raise cables

10kg 10 10

Shrug

30kg 10 10 10 10

Pushdown

32kg 10 10 10

Ext

18kg 10 10 8

Db curl

14kg 10 10 8

Cable curl

10 kg 10 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice little session there. No bad for a nights work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Session yesternight was chest n back, all the usual pushing and pulling moves.

Tonight just finished shoulders and arms.

Db press 18kg 10 10 10

Bnp 30kg 10 35kg 8 8 30kg 10

Shrugs 32kg 10 10 10

Skulls 25kg 10 30kg 8 8 25kg 10

Pushdown 33kg 8 8 26kg 9 8

Bar curl 22kg 10 27kg 8 8 22kg 10

Db curl 14kg 8 8 7


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job mate, good to see you here


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout at 1am this morning, chest n back.

Bench

50kg 12

60kg 8

65kg 5 4

60kg 8 6

Db incline

18kg 10 10

22kg 8 8

Cable fly

10kg 10 10 10

Rackpulls

80kg 8 8

100kg 5 5 5

Pulldown

45kg 10 10 10

Low row

57kg 8 8

47kg 10 10

Bed!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Workout at 1am this morning, chest n back.
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


Well done mate, can't be easy to motivate yourself at that time of the morning.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

To be honest is like the middle of the day for me so a bit more tired than normal but not too bad.

On that note, just completed shoulders n arms!

Db press

14kg 12

18 kg 10 10 10

Bnp

40kg 5

30kg 8 8 8

Shrugs

32kg 10 10 8

28kg 10

Skulls

25 kg 10 10

28kg 10

Pushdown

32kg 8 8 8

Bar curl

25kg 10 10 10

Db curl

14kg 8 8


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Some good sessions there mate, how's the training for the three peaks going?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not as well as I'd hoped as I've had a ligament problem in my knee for about 2 months now, it's been getting better over the last couple of weeks though.

Me and my mate are off to the Brecon Beacons on Saturday for some training, should get about 6-8 hours worth of hiking in.

Hopefully the knee stands up to the task!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Not as well as I'd hoped as I've had a ligament problem in my knee for about 2 months now, it's been getting better over the last couple of weeks though.
> 
> Me and my mate are off to the Brecon Beacons on Saturday for some training, should get about 6-8 hours worth of hiking in.
> 
> Hopefully the knee stands up to the task!


Get some cheap hiking poles from Go Outdoors etc, they're only about £10 a pair, but they saved me when I'd torn my calf shortly before hiking up over Kinder Scout.

Hopefully you should get some lovely weather for it!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Brilliant day hiking in the Brecon Beacons today, climbed 4 peaks, highest being nearly 3000 feet


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks amazing. Must be nice to be outdoors in such lovely countryside.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It was a really enjoyable day, planning another at the end of May maybe to the black mountains


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

As it's now just under 8 weeks till I do the 3 peaks my training is going to become very cardio and fitness orientated, I'll fit some weight sessions in too but I must get fitter so that's where all my efforts are going.

As this is a muscle forum I won't update constantly boring you all with it but I'll keep it updated every now and then for anyone that's still interested!

I'll still be lurking around others journals so no slacking....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope the training goes well. You should be super fit after 8 weeks. What have you got in mind for your fitness work ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Plenty of long hikes in country parks for a start, also incline treadmill walking in the work gym, and I plan to do loads of stair climbs to get my calfs used to it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You will have calves of steel.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll need them mate, that was my weak point in Brecon, burning calfs on the steep climbs.

I did an hours walking on the treadmill yesterday at between 10-14% incline and did 5km.

Today I did 3km in 35 mins and then 2km on the cross trainer.

Both sessions ended with my t shirt drenched in sweat, but I'm actually enjoying it!

Tomorrow back in there...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've started to enjoy cardio. It takes a while to get going but once I'm into the swing of it its fine. I found in the past that incline on the treadmill gave me crazy shin pumps, but with my knee I just stick with the bike.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cardio has been going well the past couple of weeks.

Had a few hikes around a local country park, the route is around 9-10 miles and I've been doing it in about 1hr 45mins.

Been on the treadmill at work doing incline walking for an hour a time most days I'm in, works out around 3.5-4 miles and normally climb around 500-550 meters.

Calfs and shins are slowly getting used it.

Coming up to 6 weeks left!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Rare post....

Well I completed the 3 peaks challenge, a very enjoyable experience. Knackering but brilliant.

We started in beautiful sunshine and blue sky's on Mt Snowdon and finished on Mt Ben Nevis with snow at the summit in minus temperatures.

I'd recommend it to anyone.

Wasn't really suffering in the days after, no real injuries, couple of bruised toes (one suspected broken) but the training served me well, no muscle aching.

But still had 2 weeks of rest with nothing more strenuous than a dog walk.

Pondering my next steps at the moment, I'm going to keep my new found fitness as I've bagged 7 peaks so far this year and intend to add to this.

So that leaves my weight lifting future to consider....

Anyway a little vid from the mountains:

(I'm the one with the beard, the bald fellow is my mate)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed the experience and had a good time. If you are interested in keeping you new fitness levels up have you thought about crossfit type training ? It seems like a good mix of both and may suit you current goals.

Oh by the way @jimmywst is back in town.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And as if by magic .......

Well done mate. That's some beasting


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jesus that was quick ( as the actress said to the bishop )


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for popping in lads, good to see you back Jim, I'll have a catch up on journals.

I'm thinking maybe full body sessions alternating with cardio sessions, I'll have a look into what you suggested aad too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tis a pleasure mate. Nice to see you have been keeping your endurance and fitness levels up.

Unlike some *cough*

Kudos for the peak challenges... I certainly wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You would be surprised Jim, there were many on it that I didn't think would make it but about 80% completed it.

Fitness can come quick as I found out, I pulled some knee ligaments back in February and didn't do anything for the best part of 2 months and my fitness was terrible after that, I trained from the start of April till mid June for it and haven't been as fit since I was a kid.

The challenge was completed in memory of a work colleague who passed away in January from meningitis, me and my mate raised over £5,500 for MeningitisNow charity.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still a fantastic achievement for a good cause too mate.

What's next on the agenda


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I've got a few more days mountaineering in wales planned this year, and next year at some point I might get abroad for some bigger climbs.

Looking at the Slovenian alps or a mountain range in Montenegro for a few days.

Doing a bit on the local climbing wall, get into a bit of rock climbing, nothing too heavy just so if I have to do a few moves I know what I'm doing.

So full body's and cardio seem the route to go at the moment


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You loon  you've turned into one of those "because I can" kinda guys ... I'm more "because it's in the way"

Sounds like it suits you though pal and full body routines will certainly slot in nicely


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This journal is done with, I'm starting afresh and keeping things simple, thanks for all the support.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've started a new log but can't seem to link it!

It's called Faultline - back to basics


----------

